# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Inter sẵn sàng bán Sneijder, Chelsea quyết theo Pato

## duydiem6868

*Inter s**ẵ**n sàng bán Sneijder, Chelsea quy**ế**t theo Pato*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Thị trường chuyển nhượng những ngày đầu tháng 8 đang có những diễn biến hấp dẫn, khi Inter mở đường để Sneijder gia nhập MU, còn Chelsea sẵn sàng chi 20 triệu bảng kèm theo Anelka để sở hữu Pato.*

Thông tin về tương lai của Sneijder đang thu hút sự chú ý của dư luận và tiền vệ người Hà Lan không còn hào hứng gắn bó với sân Meazza. Đại diện phía Inter, Ernesto Paolillo xác nhận: “Sneijder có thể ra sân ở Siêu Cúp Italia hay không, đó là điều không ai đoán trước.

Sneijder vẫn là cầu thủ quan trọng của đội bóng và chúng tôi cần anh ở cuộc đối đầu với AC Milan. Nhưng thời điểm này, để Sneijder ra đi là điều thích hợp”. Báo giới Italia cũng cho biết HLV Gasperini không đưa cầu thủ này vào kế hoạch đội bóng mùa giải tới.

Đây là thời điểm tốt để MU sở hữu Sneijder, phía Inter đã mở đường bằng cách hạ giá xuống còn 30 triệu bảng. Alex Ferguson rất cần một tiền vệ đẳng cấp ở giữa sân và có thể, thương vụ này sẽ được hoàn tất vào đầu tuần tới.

Chelsea thời HLV Villas-Boas đang ráo riết săn tìm một tiền đạo đẳng cấp, mục tiêu được nhắm đến đang là Pato. Tờ _Daily Mirror_ cho biết Chelseasẵn sàng chi ra 20 triệu bảng, kèm theo bộ đôi Anelka-Kalou để có được sự phục vụ của “Chú vịt”.


<div style="text-align: center">
Pato đang được Chelsea theo đuổi​</div> 
Villas-Boas muốn có một tiền đạo trẻ, nhanh nhẹn có thể là đối tác hoàn hảo cho Fernando Torres trên hàng công. Tuy nhiên, phía AC Milan lại thẳng thừng từ chối và muốn Chelsea tôn trọng hợp đồng của Pato ở sân San Siro (đến tháng 6/2014).

Trước những lời đồn thổi của báo giới, Phó chủ tịch Galliani của AC Milan khẳng định CLB không hề có ý định mua “ngựa chứng” Balotelli: “Tôi biết Balotelli là một tiền đạo giỏi, nhưng Milan đã sở hữu quá nhiều tiền đạo và không cần mua thêm”.

Theo Galliani, mục tiêu số 1 của Rossoneri lúc này là Kaka, nhưng cơ hội sở hữu ngôi sao người Brazil là rất thấp: “Mọi thứ hiện nay khó có thể thành hiện thực. Kaka đã quyết định gắn bó lâu dài cùng Real Madrid và mức thuế thu nhập cao ở Italia cũng là trở ngại lớn với chúng tôi”.

Juventus tiếp tục cho thấy tham vọng lớn mùa giải tới khi HLV Antonio Conte muốn sở hữu thêm một trung vệ đẳng cấp. Đích nhắm của “Bà đầm già” lúc này là hậu vệ đang chơi cho Chelsea, Alex.


<div style="text-align: center">
Gaby Milito chuẩn bị rời Barcelona​</div> 
Mức giá của trung vệ người Brazil đang được định giá ở mức 7 triệu bảng, tuy vậy phía Chelsea không muốn để cầu thủ này ra đi. Hiện tại, ngoài Juve thì cả Bayern Munich lẫn AS Monaco đều khao khát sở hữu Alex.

Sau Bojan Krkic, AS Roma đang tính thu hút lực lượng của Barcelona. Tờ_Mundo Deportivo_ cho hay, HLV Luis Enrique của Roma đang đàm phán để mua hậu vệ Gaby Milito, người đã mất vị trí chính thức từ nhiều năm qua.

Hiện tại, Milito không nằm trong kế hoạch của Guardiola trong khi Enrique rất cần Milito để gia cố hàng thủ vốn khá lỏng lẻo của Roma. Mức giá của trung vệ người Argentina khoảng 2 triệu euro và Zaragoza cũng tính đưa trung vệ này về La Romareda.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
tỷ giá ngoại tệ 
tin tức
thoi su trong ngay
bieu do gia vang
tintuconline
diem thi dh
diem chuan dai hoc 2011

----------

